
Scientists find cure for type 2 diabetes in rodents, don’t know how it works - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/05/scientists-find-cure-for-type-2-diabetes-in-rodents-dont-know-how-it-works/
======
jimrandomh
I would bet with quite high probability that their rodent model gets diabetes
in a different way than and for different reasons than humans do, and that
their treatment will not work.

~~~
voidlogic
Agreed, humans and mice are very metabolicly different. For example, Ketosis*
is a normal state of operation for humans, but a sign of sickness for mice.

*Ketosis: Creating ketone bodies from dietary fat, or if unavailable, body fat. In this mode the bodies energy needs are met by FFA (free fatty acids), ketones, and glucose (generated via gluconeogenesis non glucose substrates, including lactate, pyruvate, glycerol, and some amino acids). Human's ability to function well in this mode is why humans have zero essential (dietary) carbohydrate requirement; this would kill a mouse.

~~~
nibs
In case anyone reads this and wants to investigate Ketosis further: under
50g/day of carbs you start to risk kidney stones, inflammation, developmental
delays, nervous system failure and Other Bad Things [1].

The optimal number of carbs for humans metabolically speaking seems to be
50-100g/day. >100g/day, you basically progress linearly to diabetes, insulin
resistence, nervous sytem dysfunction and Other Bad Things. [2]

[1]: [http://www.thepaleomom.com/2015/05/adverse-reactions-to-
keto...](http://www.thepaleomom.com/2015/05/adverse-reactions-to-ketogenic-
diets-caution-advised.html) [2]: [http://www.thepaleomom.com/2011/12/how-many-
carbs-should-you...](http://www.thepaleomom.com/2011/12/how-many-carbs-should-
you-eat.html)

~~~
voidlogic
That is so much bullshit.

1\. Cite real studies, not paleomom

2\. Cite studies that are based on the high-fat, moderate protein people who
live a keto lifestyle eat, not the high protein diet used for epileptics

#1 is key because if you cite real studies we can talk specifics, all your
sources are is paleomom's version of broscience. #2 is important because
almost all the low-carb studies that show negative biomarkers are not the LCHF
diets recommended by places like /r/keto and other mainstream keto sources.

~~~
nibs
She is an MD and PhD in Bio. Her sources are cited in the bottom of the post.
Where are your sources? Here are the sources: [http://www.thepaleomom.com/wp-
content/uploads/2015/05/Ketoge...](http://www.thepaleomom.com/wp-
content/uploads/2015/05/Ketogenic-Diet-Literature-Review.pdf)

~~~
voidlogic
If you look at the studies she cites many (most that I spot checked) of them
are using the formulation of ketogenic diet used to treat epileptics, and not
the form that many people advocate as a life-style. Theis is esp. true of the
ones that show negative health effects. These diets are low-carb, low-fiber,
moderate fat and high protein.

The ketogenic diets that are proposed for use by normal people are low-carb,
high-fiber, high-fat and moderate protein. So they have a fundamentally
different macro-nutrient ratio and include a high volume of low-carb veggies.
This formulations also minimize Omega-6 polyunsaturted fat, and many studies
listed use that a primary calorie source (there is a depreciated view that
this was a healthy fat source).

You can find many studies listed here:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/ketoscience](https://www.reddit.com/r/ketoscience)

